# Minion DHF on rear?



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm going to get one for my front but should I get another one for my rear? How does it hold up at climbing and how much rolling resistance does it have?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Running DHFs front and back is the popular combo.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

JamisonW said:


> I'm going to get one for my front but should I get another one for my rear? How does it hold up at climbing and how much rolling resistance does it have?


There are 3 different compounds. 42 is the tackydoesn'tlastverylong type. 60 is harderlastlongerbutnotasgoodinwet. 3C is a triple compound...just got my first set (DHF for f and r in 3C) and will be testing traction and durability starting Thursday @ Whistler.


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

So does the 3C not last as long as the 60? I ride socal and its never really wet here at all...tell me how that works out for you though.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

JamisonW said:


> So does the 3C not last as long as the 60? I ride socal and its never really wet here at all...tell me how that works out for you though.


It's covered here.
The search function is your friend, people.


----------



## sfmoto39 (Feb 16, 2008)

When running the DHF in the rear are you guy's reversing the direction of the tire?


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Nope, don't reverse it. I personally like the faster slightly driftier tire in the rear. I ran the dhf for a while and currently run a specialized butcher.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> It's covered here.
> The search function is your friend, people.


Just don't read this thread if it bothers you that much.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

I just put some 60a DHF EXOs on my RFX after I wore through a set of Big Bettys. The difference, IMO, is night and day (in favor of the Maxxis tires). The Bettys seemed to be very pressure sensitive and the Minions behave much like the 3Cs on my DH bike. 

I found my trail tire! 2.5 Minion DHF EXO on the front AND rear.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Just don't read this thread if it bothers you that much.


Exactly!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm running the 3C compound (minions) both ends and while the front one is still in excellent condition, the rear one is starting to lose traction. I live in the NE and started the biking season with this set, been riding Highland every weekend...


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> I'm running the 3C compound (minions) both ends and while the front one is still in excellent condition, the rear one is starting to lose traction. I live in the NE and started the biking season with this set, been riding Highland every weekend...


I, too, live in the NE and just noticed yesterday while riding at 7 Springs that my 3Cs are starting to show their usual signs of wear.  Give them a trip or two to Diablo, one to Blue Mountain, and two days at 7 Springs and I'm getting close to a new set. Still holding fine in the front and rear with no loss of traction, but getting torn up a little.

I have never tried the SUPER TACKY compound, but I sure wouldn't want to see them after one hard day of riding. I have been through 4 sets of 3Cs and don't plan on changing anytime soon for the DH bike. So far the standard 60a EXOs have been fine for trail riding.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Highroller 2.5 Supertacky up front
Minion 2.5 3C on the back

= most primest


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

whodaphuck said:


> It's covered here.
> The search function is your friend, people.


search function, huh?
try searching "fox dhx rc4" and see how useful the search function is for finding info on that.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

lalocotequinta said:


> Just don't read this thread if it bothers you that much.


I wouldn't have bothered to give the guy the link if it bothered me that much, a$$hole.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Supertacky is pretty cool, but be careful. They wear out fast, a week @ Whistler and they're blown. I sheared the side knobs off those on those in a week.

3C is a nice combo. We'll see how they hold up at North*. Not sure about the EXO's.


----------

